# Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote



## kittylein (31. Dezember 2010)

hallo lanzerotefahrer!
fahre mal wieder auf die schöne insel.
hat jemand neue erfahrungen betreffs angel-lizens?
fishe nichtso gern illegal!!


----------



## minus1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein möchtest, dann geh ins Rathaus in deinem Urlaubsort und frag nach. In der Regel bekommst du dann eine vorläufige Erlaubnis, die für den Urlaub ausreicht.


----------



## BILLFISH (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Hi,
kann Dir nur raten eine zu holen bevor Du die Angel reinwirfst.Kostet nicht viel und gilt für ein paar Jahre.Wenn Du aber erwischt wirst wirds richtig teuer und es kann passieren dass sie dir dein Angelgerät konfiszieren.dann ist der ganze Urlaub hin und die Urlaubskasse lehr.
Ist leider seit ca. eim halben Jahr so schlimm.Die Gemeinden brauchen Geld.Habs selbst erlebt wie zwei Einheimische abkassiert wurden ohne Gnade,den die Gardia sind keine Einheimischen sind Festlandspanier und die können sich nicht riechen.Halt dich auch an die Vorschriften was max Fangmenge angeht.Der eine spaniermußte 800,- bezahlen ohne Lizens der andere 1200,- keine Lizens und zuviel Fisch.Da sind 20 euro die günstigere Variante .glaube es sind nicht mal 20,-#h
gruß
nico


----------



## Yoshi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Es sind 16,50.- Euro und die Lizenz gilt aktuell für 3 Jahre auf allen Kanarischen Inseln. Du bekommst im Rathaus eine Rechnung, die du bei der Bank begleichen musst. Die Quittung, die du bekommst, gilt als vorläufige Angelerlaubnis. Du musste eine Adresse auf der Insel angeben, die vom Hotel wird auch genommen. Die eigentliche Erlaubnis im EC-Kartenformat bekommst du ca. 2 Monate später zugesandt, wenn du nett fragst, auch nach Deutschland.
Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.
Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer in Playa Blanca und hab dort im Hotel eine nette (deutschstämmige) Dame an der Rezeption wegen der Lizenz gefragt. Mir wurde gesagt, ja, wir haben schon davon gehört, dass es sowas geben sollte, aber ihr wäre kein Gast bekannt, der je gefragt worden wäre und viele Hotelgäste fischen von den Klippen.
Ein Kellner eines Restaurants sagte mir, nur Einheimische würden kontrolliert, Touris werden in Ruhe gelassen.
Ich hab mir keine Lizenz genommen, da es die blöderweise nur in der Haupstadt gibt und dort wollte ich nicht extra hinfahren, ich hatte auch kein Auto und wr nur eine Woche dort. Ich hab dann halt so gefischt, dass ich nicht gerade mitten in der "Auslage" gesessen bin und wurde auch nie kontrolliert.
Aber, zusammenfassend gesagt, jeder muß selber wissen, ob er es riskieren will oder nicht, unangenehm könnte es sicher werden.
Ich bin heuer wieder im Sommer dort, diesmal allerdings für 2 Wochen und wir werden auch einen Mietwagen haben, heuer werde ich mir eine Lizenz besorgen, sicher ist sicher.
Johannes


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Ein deutscher Angelschein reicht völlig aus, wenn du dort nur Urlaub für so 3 wochen machen möchtest! Mehr sogar^^
In Spanien muss gar keine "Prüfung" gemacht werden, also bist du dort gut dran, ehrlich :q
Außerdem lebte ich ne Weile auf Lanzarote, und hab drei Jahre höchstens 10 Polizisten gesehen, und kein einziger war auch nur am Strand, höchstens in der Freizeit...

Und hier noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Papageio Strände, einmaliges Erlebnis, brauchst nur ne Schnur und zwei haken, an den Haken ein Shrimpstück, Schnur in die Hand, und warten^^


----------



## Yoshi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*



Bratkartoffel schrieb:


> Ein deutscher Angelschein reicht völlig aus, wenn du dort nur Urlaub für so 3 wochen machen möchtest! Mehr sogar^^
> In Spanien muss gar keine "Prüfung" gemacht werden, also bist du dort gut dran, ehrlich :q
> Außerdem lebte ich ne Weile auf Lanzarote, und hab drei Jahre höchstens 10 Polizisten gesehen, und kein einziger war auch nur am Strand, höchstens in der Freizeit...
> 
> Und hier noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Papageio Strände, einmaliges Erlebnis, brauchst nur ne Schnur und zwei haken, an den Haken ein Shrimpstück, Schnur in die Hand, und warten^^



Mit deinen 15 Jahren und als Jugendlicher mag das evt. zutreffen, als Erwachsener hört auch bei der policia der Spaß auf.
Und: Einen deutschen Angelschein interessiert dort unten niemanden. Und nur mal so, ob mit oder ohne Schein, ich bin in einem fremden Land uns wenn dort offiziell ein Angelschein vorgeschrieben wird, hole ich mir eben einen, fertig. Wer meint, wer bräuchte keinen, darf sich auch hier nicht über schwarzangelnde Russen etc. aufregen. Und 16,50.- Euro für 3 Jahre (!) ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Zudem kannst du dich dank Neuzeit und Internet (z.B. hier im Borad) vorab informieren, wo du den Schein bekommen kannst, ohne einen ganzen Tag deines Urlaubes dafür zu verschwenden.
BTW.: Es ist richtig, dass die Policia bei Touris selten etwas sagt, aber sie können wenn sie wollen, dein komplettes Gerät beschlagnahmen und dass muss ja auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

also, ich hab for drei Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht, und da ham die 100% gesagt dass in allen EU-ländern mit dem deutschen Angelschein geangelt werden kann. #c
Außerdem als die mich mal auf La Gomera kontrolliert haben, haben die gesagt dass ich da auch ruhig mit nem deutschen angeln kann #d
Und wenn man die Typen im Foyer anspricht, die ja eigentlich über sowas Auskunft geben sollten, kommt da nur ein übersetztes "Keine ahnung" raus |gr:


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Lieber Bratkartoffel, ich glaube, du verwechselst da was. Mit deinen deutschen Angelschein wirst du vieleicht in allen EU Ländern (oder zumindest in vielen...) eine Gastkarte lösen können, das entbindet dich aber trotzdem nicht davon, dass du zum Angeln neben den deutschen Angelschein auch noch eine Lizenz für das entsprechende Gewässer brauchst. Das wird auf Lanzarote nicht anders sein.
Und noch was zu den Kosten. Die mögen für 3 Jahre wirklich nicht hoch sein, nur die Erlangung dieser Lizenz ist halt aufwendig. Du musst extra in die Hauptstadt der Insel fahren, dort auf die Behörde, dann auf die Bank, dann wieder zur Behörde, da ist ein Tag bald mal rum, und wenn ich insgesamt nur eine Woche dort bin...Ich denke mal, wenn die das so regeln würden, dass man die Lizenz einfach bei der nächsten Tourisinfo oder gleich im Hotel kaufen kann, würde wohl jeder eine lösen, aber wiehernde Amtschimmel solls ja nicht nur bei uns geben.
Naja, ich werd´s heuer mal mit Lizenz versuchen, ich werd dann schreiben, wie einfach (oder kompliziert) es ist, die zu bekommen.
Grüße aos wien
Johannes


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Lanzarote*

Naja, ich hab jetzt ja auch schon seit nem jahr den spanischen Angelschein :vik:
Naja, jetzt hab ich auch was dazugelernt^^


----------

